# Calling all 2 Cycle Experts- No Start Problems



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

I have run into a brick wall with some of my 2 cycle engines.

First, I have 2 Blowers (Craftsman and a Poulan) both are 200 MPH.

After cleaning Carbs, installing new carb kits, checking metering lever height, new fuel lines, checking fuel filters, checking for deposits in muffler ports, checking for spark, sparkplug, air filter, starting at 1 1/4 turns on needles, compression, checking cylinder bolts are not loose, new gaskets at carb mounting to engine, and using fresh fuel, I still can't get them to even begin to fire. Needles appear to be fine.

On one that has a Zama Carb, I can't get the primer to suck gas into the carb. The bulb/primer does force air that would go to the return hose fine. I just can't get it to draw fuel, and it has little to no suction when pressing the primer bulb.(Bulb is new and I don't have fuel lines crossed up).

Like I said, I have 2 Blowers, one has a Zama carb and the other is a Walbro.

I'm also having similar problems with a Craftman Weedwacker. I can get it to fire after extensive adjustments, but when I give it a day and try to fire it up again, It's like none of my adjustments mattered and it's very, very hard to start again without going throught exhausting adjustments.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

What process did you use to clean carbs?

Will it fire and run briefly by dribbling some mix down thru the carb?

What are the compression readings on these units?


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, got one fixed thanks to Glen's questioning. The Craftsman Blower had loose cylinder bolts causing poor compression.

The Poulan is exact in every aspect as the Craftsman, just a different color and name.

The Poulan only has only 75 psi compression. I checked cylinder bolts and they were tight. 

I tried to dribble fuel mix through carb, and into intake port but it would'nt fire at all, probably due to poor compression.

They way I cleaned carb was by taking it apart, cleaning all ports/holes with Carb cleaner and compressed air, put a new carb kit in (gaskets and diaphrams, needle, etc.), checked metering arm height with Zama guage, checked adjustment needles for wear. Installed back on Blower and I can't get primer to suck fuel into carb. Return has good force to allow fuel (if it was present) back into tank, but no fuel is being drawn.

Thanks for helping! Got one fixed thanks to Glen.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

For 2 cycles to run my service manual,said it had to be 90# of compression or better.I like it to be around 120#.Take the muffler off and check for scoring on the side of piston and cylinder.If ok check the piston ring and see if it is stuck in the piston grove.Be careful and use a small screw driver and push on the ring and see if it will give in the piston grove.I had 2 craftman blowers in the past week with stuck piston rings.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

jsouth said:


> For 2 cycles to run my service manual,said it had to be 90# of compression or better.I like it to be around 120#.Take the muffler off and check for scoring on the side of piston and cylinder.If ok check the piston ring and see if it is stuck in the piston grove.Be careful and use a small screw driver and push on the ring and see if it will give in the piston grove.I had 2 craftman blowers in the past week with stuck piston rings.Hope this helps.
> 
> Jerry



Thanks alot Jerry! I will try that. Just curious, what did you do to remedy the stuck rings? I'm guessing cleaning the groove after pulling the piston, but if the ring isn't broke can I reuse it or do you suggest replacing the ring while I've got it tore down? 

Thanks again, Paul


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Take the piston out of the cylinder,and let it soak in a container of carb. cleaner.I also use a MMO and use a piece of fishing line and start at the end of the ring and carefully work around the ring until it come loose in the piston grove.DO NOT FORCE IT,or the ring will break.If it still stuck in the grove,soak it again and keep working with it,until it comes loose.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

jsouth said:


> Take the piston out of the cylinder,and let it soak in a container of carb. cleaner.I also use a MMO and use a piece of fishing line and start at the end of the ring and carefully work around the ring until it come loose in the piston grove.DO NOT FORCE IT,or the ring will break.If it still stuck in the grove,soak it again and keep working with it,until it comes loose.Hope this helps.
> 
> Jerry


Sounds good, I'll give it a try if ring is stuck.
Thanks Jerry


----------

